
Bitcoin's new record price means that Satoshi Nakamoto is worth $5.9B - WisNorCan
https://qz.com/1107843/bitcoins-btc-new-record-price-of-6000-means-satoshi-nakamoto-is-worth-5-9-billion/
======
lojack
$6.2 billion when you consider he also owns the same amount of BCC which is
worth ~$350 at the moment.

------
jszymborski
*presuming that you can sell 5.9x10^9 dollars worth of BTC

~~~
lojack
Or that he even has the private keys. Or that the markets don’t freak out the
second he moves a penny.

